# How Does Your Barbarian Grow?



## Dioltach

On a slightly related note, how many groups have included barbarians called "Hrothgar"? I know mine has.


----------



## Jhaelen

Probably every group ^^


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Proficiency in riding grants advantage in riding checks.  Look in the equipment section under "horse", where it is explained.


----------



## gogmagog

Hah. I have a barbarian called Hrothgar in 4E. Never realised it was such a popular choice for barbarians. Weird, really, since the original Hrothgar is a king and a symbol of civilisation that is threatened by wild, dark forces.

As for Riding, is the assumption that everyone is able to ride but the proficiency comes into play when something difficult needs to be done (e.g. controlling a wounded animal in combat, getting a mount to cross a narrow bridge over a deep chasm, ranged combat while galloping, etc)?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Hrothgar is definitely a great barbarian name.  His origin as lord of Heorot and King of the Danes from Beowulf aside, he's made a lot of appearances in fantasy literature and gaming: in World of Warcraft, as a location in Skyrim, a dwarf King in the Eragon books, the leader of Easthaven in IceWind Dale in the Forgotten Realms ...

Wonderful name choice.  I approve.


----------



## Lord Rasputin

How did you get a guide for equipment by level?


----------



## Baumi

The Math seems to need some work. AC only rises by one point but Attack gets +7 along the levels. Also the Hitpoints increased by a multiplier of roughly x14, while damage only by a factor of x3 (+4 damage and two Attacks).

The first level Version also seems very boring, except Rage there are no interesting features. The 20th Level Version on the other hand has many features, but all of them seems very passive .. which makes him strong but still boring.


----------



## malcolm_n

Baumi said:


> The first level Version also seems very boring, except Rage there are no interesting features. The 20th Level Version on the other hand has many features, but all of them seems very passive .. which makes him strong but still boring.




Which is odd considering he built the character with the more complex of the two options (the other just being a rawr smash barbarian).
All in all, thank you for the write up. Any chance we can see a fighter or a rogue next? I'd be interested to see how they stack up to this guy.


----------



## Southern Oracle

Lord Rasputin said:


> How did you get a guide for equipment by level?




I just "assumed" that by 20th level, Hrothgar would have the best he could get.  However, I stuck to only what was pre-made in the documents, as I have no idea how high pluses will go on magic items, nor the kinds of item and power combinations that will be allowed.


----------

